# Yoyo loach compatiblility



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm wondering if a Yoyo loach is compatible with tetras. I have a 35 gallon tank that presently lightly planted with a variety of tetras, about 7 of them.

The Yoyo loach is about 3 inches in length. When it was first purchased there was two of them and put in the main tank with the tetras, but they did chase each other and the tetras. So they were put into a 10 gallon tank. One of them passed away this weekend. I guess one water change every three weeks is not enough. So I was hoping to put the remaining loach in the main tank to cut down on having to up keep two tanks.

What do you all feel about putting the loach in.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yoyo loach and tetras are compatible. However, the behaviour of the loach 'may' have stressed the tetras out. Tetras like to be in a big school, in a small school, they seem to thin out (die) sooner rather than later. Don't think there is anything wrong with putting the yoyo and tetras together in the 35 gallon tank which has suffice water volume for both. Yoyo on the bottom, tetras in mid-water.

To answer your inquiry. I feel you are ok to put them back together. Just let them settle in more with each other.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

X2 what Ming said  They should be fine together. Word of warning though - if there is even a sliver of a chance for the yoyo to escape, it will find it. When I used to keep a loach/botia tank, they were always finding that 1/4 inch gap where the lid doesn't quite cover and out they'd go. Unfortunately they weren't quite clever enough to find their way back into the tank


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I transferred the Yoyo loach over for two weeks now. That loach is one strong fish, it actually lept out of the net I was using. It ended up on the floor. Fortunately some quick work got it back into the tank.

But even after 2 weeks it stills swims up and down along the corners of the tank like it's trying to find a way out. I hope the shock of it being out of the water didn't over stress it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Two weeks went by already?!?! Time flies. Is your tank well lit and bright? Perhaps providing a shaded area may give the yoyo some relief. Its behaviour swimming up and down may be that its looking for a place to hide. But then again, it is called a yoyo loach for that reason :-D

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I keep 10 or so chain loaches, most of them hang out on the bottom or the bottom most decor and plants, but there are a few who do explore the rest of the tank and 1 or 2 that go up and down the corners often (been in the tank for months). If its not going full speed to the top and smacking the water surface i would say dont worry. As long as there is current movement along the surface of the tank water and current moving near the bottom, the fish should be fine. Most likely it is just lonely as most loaches like atleast 2 others for company


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I had a single yoyo for quite a few months in a tank full of tetras, rasboras, cories, and shrimp. He did quite well for a while, though I think that he eventually became lonely and eventually started to look very sick and depressed. I was planning to get him some friends (apparently five or more is best, from what I've been told), but he died before I had that chance.

So all in all, I think they'll be fine with tetras, although having a few more than one is probably a beneficial thing to keep in mind.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1. I think that goes for all community fish. But there have always been the exceptions.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was looking after 2 yo-yo loaches for awhile. They tried to escape all the time, even though I had a lid on the tank. They figured out how to jump into the HOB filter. It got to the point where if I didn't hear them kicking about the tank as I approached it, I'd look in the filter to see if they were there.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

haha I started my yo yo loach with tetras, then decided I wanted a more aggressive tank.
Now I have a 5" flowerhorn, severums, butterkoferi tilapia, and much more.
And my yo yo loach is lovin' life!


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

Fortunately this Yoyo is not in the habit of jumping out of the tank. The tank does have a secure lid but if it decides to jump into the aquaclear filter then I guess there's nothing stopping it there. The tank does have a large log that i notice it hiding in. I think though that the Yoyo loaches are named because their pattern often seems to spell yoyo on the side of their body not that they move around like the action of Yoyos!


----------

